# countryman navigation code problem?



## sunnibouno (Dec 14, 2014)

*nav code*

I live in italy and have the same problem. Can someone help?
2015 Mini Countryman


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

@sunnibouno sent pm.


----------



## sunnibouno (Dec 14, 2014)

Nav works great now!.. thanks David


----------



## nareba (Dec 24, 2014)

I live in Brazil and i am getting the same problem with my nac system. Can u help me with my cooper s cabrio 11 ?

Thanks.


----------



## ramm (May 23, 2005)

Renting a Mini Cooper with Nav in Mexico and it's asking for an activation code. Rental agency was of no help. Can codemybmw lend a hand? Thanks in advance!


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Great to hear @sunnibouno, thanks for the update.

@ramm - sent pm.


----------



## ramm (May 23, 2005)

*codemybmw2k14* came through for me as well. Excellent, super fast service. Thank you, David!


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

That's great! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Robtrrev (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey please help me too, I rented in Mexico a 2014 countryman s and car rental couldn't help me work the nav system because they don't have the code, I tried PM sent but doesn't work, could you please send me another one? Your help will be forever be thank for, it wil make all the difference on the long trip, thank you for your time sir


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

We would be glad to help @robtrrev, 

Sent PM


----------



## rednex269 (Feb 17, 2015)

Car acting funny.. showing the same... can you assist me too?


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sure, pm sent to @rednex269


----------



## R60All4-Cairo (Feb 17, 2015)

I have same problem with my countryman All4 2011 can you help me plz codemybmw2k14


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sure pm sent to @R60All4-Cairo


----------



## Resimoes (Mar 1, 2015)

*Help from codemybmw2k14*

Dear friend hello from Brazil. Could please help your fan from here i have a mini cooper countryman 2012 asking for an activate code in the navigation system. Please help me out. My best reagards Renato.


----------



## Cassio (May 3, 2015)

Same problem. @codemybmw2k14
Could you please help?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Send PM to @Cassio.


----------



## Cassio (May 3, 2015)

Issue solved!
Thank you @codemybmw2k14 for all time until solve the issue!!


----------



## DM1 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the same issue, just took delivery of my MCS Paceman, the dealer sucks and they said that even it is asking for the activation code, the car does not have Nav. Weird but any help is appreciated. Please help @codemybmw2k14


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats on the new car. Sent PM to @DM1


----------



## DM1 (Apr 30, 2009)

It took a little longer that expected since I loaded the wrong maps in the beginning but it is finally done and all thanks to @codemybmw2k14 Thanks for all your support! Would definitely be recommending to anyone with the same issue. THANKS!


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update @DM1, glad everything worked out. Enjoy.


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

That's great to hear @Cassio, enjoy the update and car.


----------



## sherifbektash (May 31, 2015)

hi
I'm from egypt an I'm driving countryman jcw 2015 
I have the navigation activation code but don't know how to install it ??
any help please


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

What is the current version installed in your nav now? Is it prompting you to enter code?


----------



## sherifbektash (May 31, 2015)

Yes and i have the code but it doesnt work


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

PM sent to @sherifbektash


----------



## DewaS (Jun 14, 2015)

@codemybmw2k14, I have same problem too with my 2015 mini countryman S red hot pack, will you kindly pm me ^^


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey @DewaS, sent pm.


----------



## bergbergbergber (Jul 8, 2015)

respect, many thanks to comedybmw2k14 for the code, works


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Great to hear, thanks for the update! Enjoy.


----------



## lmarino (Jul 24, 2015)

*help*

Mini Cooper Countryman S 2014 - just back from dealer for routine check up. Navigation system asking for activation code. Dealer unable to help. Answers?


----------



## iiiiifff (Jul 25, 2015)

hi, i have the same problem. can you still help me?!


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sent pm to both, waiting for reply.


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

@iiiiff send me an email

[email protected] so we can get you all fixed up.


----------



## Bi4kia (Aug 6, 2008)

Same with mine. Called MINI and they were playing dumb. Can is still in warranty and they would fix it but it'll take at least two weeks to book an appointment and probably need to leave the car for a day. It's a nonsense.

Just a simple google search and all these people from around the world seem to have the same issue as me. 

Can I get some help on how to solve it? Would be really appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree nonsense. 
I don't understand why they are so confused. 

PM Sent. @Bi4kia


----------



## Bi4kia (Aug 6, 2008)

codemybmw2k14 said:


> I agree nonsense.
> I don't understand why they are so confused.
> 
> PM Sent. @Bi4kia


Worked like a charm.

Thank you very much


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update and enjoy latest version.


----------



## gevedal (Sep 2, 2015)

I am having the same problem - navigation code - for my minicooper countryman 2011. Any help is very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

pm sent to @gevedal.


----------



## gevedal (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you David. That was a big help.


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad to hear everything worked out @gevedal. 

Thanks for the update. Enjoy.


----------



## ariefsub (Sep 19, 2015)

hi codemybmw2k14, i have same problem with my mini cooper S 2013.
grateful for your kind help.

thanks.


----------



## Alexandre Lepec (Sep 23, 2015)

hello from Brazil,
i have a countryman s 2011/2012 and i have a problem,
when i start my navigation system it said ' to start the navigation, please enter the activation code. '
anyone knowns how i am get a code?
thanks a lot


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

@ariefsub, unfortunately BMW doesn't offer MOVE navigation maps for SouthEast Asia which covers Indonesia. 

Sent PM to @Alexandre


----------



## netons (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi @codemybmw2k14 

I´m from Mexico,

I have a Mini Cooper Paceman 2015 and i have the same problem with navigation Code.
when i start my navigation system it said ' to start the navigation, please enter the activation code. 

Can you please help me?

Thanks!


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Spoke via e-mail to @netons, waiting for response.


----------



## netons (Oct 7, 2015)

Amazing! It really worked.. My bmw dealer wanted 1400 USD for the code and maps.. He was crazy!

Thanks @codemybmw2k14


----------



## Hanyshabayek (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello from Egypt

I just purchased a 2011 Mini Countryman S All4, Navigation is asking for a code to activate... Anyone plz help 

@codemybmw2k14


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey there. 

I dont think BMW offers EGYPT region for mini. Is that your current region? 

Thanks
david/codemybmw


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

netons said:


> Amazing! It really worked.. My bmw dealer wanted 1400 USD for the code and maps.. He was crazy!
> 
> Thanks @codemybmw2k14


Wow! That's insane. Great to hear everything worked out. 
Enjoy

Thanks
david/codemybmw


----------



## Hanyshabayek (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, i'm currently in Egypt


----------



## N1k0_VE (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone can help me with a code? I live in Belgium Europe. And my dealer can't seem to activate my gps. They been trying for 3 days now.


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

@hanyshabayek, sorry they don't make Egypt map region for MINI. :-(
@N1k0_VE, sent PM.


----------



## N1k0_VE (Oct 26, 2015)

@codemybmw2k14 thank you very much! Code worked perfectly! Don't know what they were doing at my local BMW store, but I guess they need some extra software training. 
You solved my problem in only minutes.


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

That's great to hear, thanks for the update. Enjoy car and navigation!


----------



## Valentino8 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mini Cooper Countryman S 2012, GCC specs
I drive the car in Dubai and it asks for the activation code, please help


----------



## Loyler (May 11, 2015)

Hi 

I béguin to update my Mini Cooper R60 of year 2010, activation code worked as expected. I started the installation but it is not finished in disapeared vehicle gps was black screen and I had more radio know you come this problem?


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys sorry for late response. 

@Velentino8 what is your region? 

@Loyler, 
Is this still an issue?


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## mamutskywalker (May 23, 2016)

@ codemybmw2k14
I have the same issue with my bmw 320d f30 from 2013. he is not accepting the regular code anymore for the next 2016-2. maybe you can help me?
thanx so far


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello @mamutskywalker, pm sent.


----------



## yr97 (May 26, 2016)

Hello there, 

My Navigation was working fine, then car went to bodyshop dealer for minor accident (bumper changed).. Now navigation won't start, I'm being prompt "To start the navigation please enter the activation code" .. Is that the same as the FSC code of the map ? I know I should probably get to the dealer and fight with them, but I wanted to update to new maps any way (Middle east 2016).. I'm just afraid that I buy the maps and the FSC code, and it won't work afterwards.
Help please..


----------



## Mohy alex (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello, i have the same probelm in my countryman S 2014 . Could you please help


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sent PM's to both.


----------



## yr97 (May 26, 2016)

Mohy alex said:


> Hello, i have the same probelm in my countryman S 2014 . Could you please help


I bought the maps with a one time FSC code and it worked fine..


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Great to hear. Thanks for the update.


----------



## AmrMetawie (Jun 22, 2016)

*Codes needed for mini cooper countryman s*

Hello,

Any one knows where to get Egypt codes for mini navigation? 
Thanks


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm sorry but they do not make MAPS for Egypt for MINI. 
We can unlock your navigation but it will probably have EU loaded.


----------



## AmrMetawie (Jun 22, 2016)

Mohy,

Are you from Egypt? Wondering how you get your navigation to work? 

Thanks


----------



## AmrMetawie (Jun 22, 2016)

And how much will it cost? Or how to do it?


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

There is no NAVIGATION MAPS for EGYPT for MINI.


----------



## bbbreis (Jul 30, 2016)

I have the same issue about the navigation system with my Mini cooper S countryman 2011, maybe you can help me?


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Send PM's to all.


----------



## johnronin (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm in the US and just got this while trying to update my navigation system... can someone help please?


----------



## SLuette (Aug 16, 2016)

Same problem, can i get support please?


----------



## johnronin (Jul 7, 2016)

I fixed it with the Nbt code generator and entered my map version and last 6 of my vin


----------



## SLuette (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank's but I'm not aware of Nbt code generator


----------



## johnronin (Jul 7, 2016)

Depending on what car you have and which map version.. You need to generate the correct code using your car Vin to unlock your navi


----------



## Ray7777 (Aug 25, 2016)

Have same issue with nav code requirement for 2016 JCW Countryman. Any chance you can assist?


----------



## rorycoopers (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello can anyone assist me with the code for my mini cooper s 2015 model?

I'm from the netherlands.

thanks a lot.


----------



## jonoca (Jul 9, 2015)

*My mini requires an activation code*

I have the same issue. Whenever I want to start Navigation it asks me for an activation code. It was working fine yesterday. Can you please help me? It is a Mini Cooper S 2012 R56. Thanks a lot!


----------



## fontes79 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello, I Have the exact same problem that jonoca has. 

Last week it works perfectly, and now each time a enter the nav it ask me the code. I allready bought a FSC code, but it still not work. Do you have a solucion? 

Thanks.


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

All PM's replied. Thanks guys.


----------



## miskoh (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi. I have the same problem. I have BMW F30 maps MOVE 2013 and, after entering the FSC code for the maps 2017 navigation system said: to start the navigation, please enter the activation code. 
please help me


----------



## apruno (Dec 12, 2016)

2013 Mini Countryman S All4 in need of navigation activation code, please. Thanks for any help in this matter!


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

All PM's sent.


----------



## apruno (Dec 12, 2016)

codemybmw2k14 came through with a good code for my 2013 Mini Countryman S All4. 2016 maps now functional. Thank You!


----------



## adam1987! (Dec 21, 2016)

Having same issue with a 2011 countryman, was working fine until today. Now comes up asking for a code, any help appreciated


----------



## ioanbadiu (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi @codemybmw!

I need an activation code for my Navi(BMW Road Map Move).
It stacked after I tried to activate 2017-1 Road Map Move.
Thanks in advance
Ioan


----------



## bogie86 (Feb 13, 2017)

*hi @codemybmw*

hi. i have the same problem with my countryman 2016. when i turn on the navigation, it tells me to enter the activation code. ty.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

For an R60 09.2012 with CHAMP, navigation dissapear and telephone menu. Rheingold said FLASH ERROR. Is there any solution?


----------



## Moghazi (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello David, can you please help me activating my 2013 Countryman navigation system my vin is 14368


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

PM send @Moghazi.

@larry_bml you still having issue?


----------



## augustostr (Apr 7, 2016)

I have the same issue, since i bougt the car the navigation system req a code with my Mini cooper S countryman 2012-2013 could you please helpme?


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Pm Sent @augustostr


----------



## dbwilldo (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm in the same boat. 2013 MINI Cooper Roadster S. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Moghazi (Mar 30, 2017)

@codemybmw2k14 I messaged you many by private message , please help


----------



## Arfbean (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi,i have the same problem with my paceman 2014,the navigation system req a activition code,please help. Thankyou


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

prmoldoaks said:


> Has he dissapered ?


Seems so. Check his user profile. It shows "Last seen 4 mo ago".


----------



## derimc (May 8, 2021)

codemybmw said:


> Thanks @bbaydin, glad to help.
> 
> @Alexr54, is this still a problem.


Hey there.. 2011 Countryman S 4all here asking for navigation activation code as well. Would really appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

derimc said:


> Hey there.. 2011 Countryman S 4all here asking for navigation activation code as well. Would really appreciate any help. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Alexuz (May 10, 2021)

Hi. Please are you able to help? 
I have a 2011 Clubman with the issue as well, where the Navi is asking for an activation code.
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alexuz said:


> Hi. Please are you able to help?
> I have a 2011 Clubman with the issue as well, where the Navi is asking for an activation code.
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Maxrainer (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello, I Have a 2010/11 R56 JCW Manual. 
I need the Navi code, can anyone help me?
Chassi WMWSV9107BT186776


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxrainer said:


> Hello, I Have a 2010/11 R56 JCW Manual.
> I need the Navi code, can anyone help me?
> Chassi WMWSV9107BT186776


PM sent.


----------



## Zamoom (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi guys need help for the same problem 
2011 R60 
WK40655
Thanks in advance


----------



## Plam10 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello, please help!
I failed to create FSC CODE to install the navigation update.
😢 😢 😢
My VIN: WMWZC51020WK71534.

If anyone has a code generator, please help!
If anyone needs it, they can download the latest version here:

cartechnology.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=79733

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Plam10 (Nov 14, 2021)

Is there anyone who understands and can help, please?

Thank you ! 😉


----------



## Leoolvera (Dec 8, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


@shawnsheridan I have the same problem I have a countrymann hot chilli s 2016 r60 and it asks me for an activation code to be able to use the browser, I would appreciate it very much if you are so kind to help me, I am from Mexico City, and another question is how to know what maps it already brings. what is there multiple versions and know how to update to the latest version excellent day


----------



## Leoolvera (Dec 8, 2021)

Leoolvera said:


> @shawnsheridan I have the same problem I have a countrymann hot chilli s 2016 r60 and it asks me for an activation code to be able to use the browser, I would appreciate it very much if you are so kind to help me, I am from Mexico City, and another question is how to know what maps it already brings. what is there multiple versions and know how to update to the latest version excellent day


My Vin: WMWZC3107GWT90081


----------



## pogonomladinskibosna (2 mo ago)

I need an activation code for the navigation of my mini copper countryman 2012 diesel. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pogonomladinskibosna said:


> I need an activation code for the navigation of my mini copper countryman 2012 diesel. Thank you


PM sent.


----------

